# Realtek AC 97 Audio - Volumn at highest settings is too low



## Same Girl (Apr 18, 2005)

After upgrading my computer with new motherboard a few months ago, Windows ME, I could not get the volumn up even at the highest settings... the output is only maybe 1/4 of what it used to be and my husband who has some hearing loss cannot hear it at all. Since I was still in the process of other upgrades I did not pursue fixing the problem. I have now upgraded to Windows XP Pro (a clean install) and the problem remains. I have the driver loaded from the CD and it is functioning properly according to the device manager. Any suggestions?

Realtek AC 97 Audio
Driver 5.10.0.5350
Directx version 9.0c

2.3 GH Pentium 4 
512 RAM


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

do you use powered speakers,check you have the plugs in the right holes,check in your settings it is set to speakers and not h/phones


----------



## Same Girl (Apr 18, 2005)

*AC 97 Audio*

Yes, I have plugs hooked up right and my speakers are just two desktop speakers...nothing fancy. In the audio configuration it is set to headphone/passive speaker, but it did not seem to make any difference when I set it to a power speaker.


----------



## blackduck30 (Sep 7, 2004)

dai said:


> do you use powered speakers,check you have the plugs in the right holes,check in your settings it is set to speakers and not h/phones


What I think dai was getting at was, Do the speakers you have plug into the wall ( have there own power ). The AC97 sound is run from codecs and is not like conventional sound, If you are not running a set of self powered speakers this may be your problem. I would see if you could beg, borrow or steal ( well maybe not steal ) a set of speakers that are self powered and see if that makes a difference


----------



## Same Girl (Apr 18, 2005)

*Speakers*

OH! No the speakers are not powered with their own plug-in. They are run directly into the computer, so I guess I'll borrow some powered speakers and give that a try.


----------



## GrrHick (Mar 15, 2005)

*I have same low sound problem*

Hey, I have the same problem, I got a new computer (custom made) with a ASUS P4P800 motherboard, and i think it is this motherboard that is leading to my problem, I think this because i read an expired post on here from a guy saying he has the same motherboard as me and his sound is really low. And im guessing you have the same board? am i right??, i have the same speakers fomr my old computer, and they were reallyloud on it, but on this one i can hardly hear them, all my volume settings are jacked to the max. Anyone have any answer for us?????????????????


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

are they powerd i have the same m/b but i use an audigy s/c with a cheap set of powered speakers better sound than from my sony system


----------



## Same Girl (Apr 18, 2005)

In answer to previous post, I have a different motherboard...mine is 865PE-A. My speakers also came with my computer. They are not powered, but played fine before my upgrade. I have gotten the sound up quite a bit by playing with the wiring. I have an Hp speaker cable that plugs into the computer and the end is an adapter with three holes for left, right, and subwoofer. I had the left speaker plugged in the hole for the left, but had the right speaker plugged into the subwoofer. (I remember doing that a few years ago because when I first set them up it was the only way I could get the right speaker to work at all and that setup worked fine then) So yesterday I switched the right speaker back to where it is supposed to be plugged into and the sound became much louder...although I don't think it is as loud as it was. Oh well, still going to try powered speakers for a better solution when I get the chance.


----------

